# got a rabbit



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a story-

I was deer hunting this weekend, but hadn't seen anything, and was leaving the woods when i saw a rabbit. I hadn't eaten yet, i had my rifle, and we were allowed to take rabbits(i was hunting a wildlife management area), so i though, what the heck? I centered the ole iron sights and pulled the trigger.I found the rabbit a few yards away, already gutted(i went for a chest shot as it was moving when i shot.). I guess a lee-enfield isn't the ideal rabbit gun... :lol:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

hmm something tells me you didnt eat it, idk if its because of how it looks (because u decided to shoot a small game animal with a .30 caliber) or because you only shot ONE. You need at least a couple for a good meal but i could very well be wrong. i hope next time you see a deer  i didnt see **** for deer this year in Wisconsin.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I shot a red squirrel with a .243 while deer hunting. Little buttwipe wouldn't shut up...so I decided to shoot him. :sniper: :crybaby:


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

ive shot at a rabbit with my cross bow while deer hunting.. also when i was up north near thunderbay moose hunting with my win. 30-30 i shot a partridges head clean off with a rifle lol (we were using the .22 but i wanted to try with the rifle once )


----------

